# Questions and Answers



## Ice fyre (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello all.

I thought this might be of use to the folk who really dont know much a bout computers. 

I know we have a few very computer savvy folk round here. I was wondering if they could paas on some of that experience.

If everyone is ok with this I was thinking of starting this thread with a plea.

I have tried to go wireless by buying supposidley fool proof kits from a major retailer. We bought a laptop, and a router, the router was supposed to be foolproof, my wife duly decided to try to set it up. One week later three suposidley fool proof kits later (one was for a dial up connection the other two didnt even register the internet) we asked for our money back.

What I want to ask is could anyone reccomend a router that they use, that is easy to use and set up.

So, and breathe.....


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello! I've set up quite a few routers in my time. You need to make sure any you buy state that it comes with an "ADSL modem" inside, or else you can't get on the internet.

I bought this one, and it came with a full, easy-to-use setup sheet. However, it's discontinued: Wireless - Routers - ADSL - Ebuyer

There is another one just like it, also made by the same company: US Robotics Adsl2+ Wireless Modem Router - Ebuyer

And there's another company that sells one like mine:  SMC7904WBRA2 Barricade g Wireless 4-Port ADSL2/2+ Modem Router - Broadbandstuff.co.uk


However, to be able to access the wireless internet, you need some sort of card or dongle that enabled wireless on your system. Are you on a laptop? If you are and it has a PCMCIA slot on the side, you can buy one of these cards to slot inside and enable wifi: Wireless - Adapters - PC Cards - Ebuyer (any will do.)

Or, you can buy a USB version, which is ideal for PCs _and_ laptops: Wireless - Adapters - USB - Ebuyer (again, most of these will do, as long as they look like a small keypen and don't come with a power supply.) This one looks good: Netgear WG111 Wireless-G USB Adapter - Ebuyer

Or, if you have a PC, you can buy a PCI card that you put inside your tower case to enable wifi (means opening the coputer up to install the card): Wireless - Adapters - PCI Cards - Ebuyer



So, if I were you, I'd buy this router (US Robotics Adsl2+ Wireless Modem Router - Ebuyer) and this USB wifi dongle (Netgear WG111 Wireless-G USB Adapter - Ebuyer).

BTW, you need a USB dongle for each computer that will access the net, or else you have to share one between your PCs, assuming you have more than one computer.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm, and this router comes with a free USB wifi dongle: Belkin Wireless ADSL Modem Router USB Bundle **SALE - LIMITED TIME** - Ebuyer (but I've not setup a Belkin router before; although I don't mind helping you once you receive your router, whichever one it may be).



And this one comes with a free USB wifi dongle, too: ZyXEL P660HW-T1 ADSL2+ Wireless Router With USB Adapter **NEW Bundle** - Ebuyer


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you very much for the Suggestions Leisha, the router is for my desktop to be used to allow my wife to use her new laptop so she can get on the net while I'm on it. 

I will look up this site, and check out the router you suggest.

No doubt I will be posting here again for help


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, if you wife has just bought a new laptop, chances are it will come wifi enabled, so she won't have to buy a USB dongle or a PCICIA card to go in it. But you will have to get a USB dongle for your machine (PC), since PCs don't come with that usually.


And I don't mind helping in future.  Actually, I quite enjoy it.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 20, 2008)

I swear you are making up the word dongle.

*Checks*

Who on earth thought that up??


----------



## The Ace (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that one out, Leish.  Yes, Ice  any computer that you intend to use needs some kind of wireless adapter.  Most laptops have them built-in although it may have to be switched on, look for a control with the symbol.

For PCs, the USB dongle is the easiest method to connect, being less hassle than the installation of a PCI wireless card  (it also works on laptops).

The wireless symbol looks a bit like the one below, there will either be a switch on the front of the laptop, or a function on one of the F keys.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 21, 2008)

> I swear you are making up the word dongle.



I am happy with my dongles, thank you very much. I'll leave them in place.





Ages ago I thought that was a great word; now I use it so much I don't think twice.



And lo and behold, my wifi switch looks similar to Ace's drawing.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 23, 2008)

Dongle is defintely an IT word.

Working in IT myself we play with them all the time...


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 23, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!





I think it's a cute word.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 23, 2008)

It doesn't sound right, says I.

I think we're starting to run out of words. Dongle, indeed. That came about because someone said "Well...what's this watchamacallit...thingymajig...dongle...thing, then?"
"Dongle, you say? Yes...that's what it is. A dongle!"


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 23, 2008)

Glad you liked it Leisha....


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 23, 2008)

But it fits, doesn't it? I mean, those things look, well, dongly and dangly... And I doubt any sane computer geek would want to say, "Could you fetch my dangly, please?"

I say it makes perfect sense! My dongle dangles from my laptop when I plug it in to get wifi. 



I also love the word _widget_. Just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not a fan.  As a self-appointed 'custodian of the language', it's far too frivolous, and just not po-faced enough for me.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 23, 2008)

What tech word do you like, then?


And do you like Flash? Fancy learning some non-coding Flash? *selfess self-promotion*  My first tutorial will create a button.


(You can say no, it's all right. I just wanted to make sure you didn't miss the thread.)

Anyone can join. If it gets too tough, anyone, you can drop out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, _widget _is great.  I like that one.  


I like _Flash_, it sounds like a comic book hero.  And I saw your thread, and I'll definitely read it, but I would be keen to get something that isn't just a trial; I'm not into downloading time-limited trials.  If I got into it, I'd be lost when the trial period ended.  There really isn't a freeware program out there?

Oh, and why non-coding?  Non-coding sounds too easy!  

(I mean, if I don't understand the fundamentals, then.......what can I really do?)


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 23, 2008)

Too easy! Oh, I so can't wait to start the lessons!

But you could try anyway, because it's fun - even just for a short time.


And I'm seeing Flash as wearing a blue cape with a big white F on the front. I daren't even think what his super power might be, since it would probably involve a lot of people rolling around on the floor laughing. Or maybe he freezes them with his secret power.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, it'd only be fun for me if I could take it on and use it, though.  If I do it for a couple of weeks and then stop again, I won't feel like I've benefitted much, because if I don't at least have the means to keep up the work, and keep refreshing my memory, then I'll be scared that I just end up forgetting it all.  I mean, I used to be able to do basic stuff with HTML, and now I'm all like, _uhhhh?!_



You insinuating it's not easy at all, then?  Hmm.  Well, coding's where my real weakness lies.  I reckon I can get to grips with using _any _application pretty fast.  



Well, there are a few Flashes already.  The various incarnations of The Flash, from the D.C. universe, and of course, the inimitable Flash Gordon.  

So this guy's got a bit of competition.  I think the 'ROFL' power is his best bet.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 23, 2008)

I always thought you were like _uuuh_ anyway. 


*ducks*

And you should give Flash a chance. You might find you like it, then you can save up and have a full version. 

And in my tutorials I've actually written the code already, so, provided people can follow my somewhat _meh_ instructions, you should be fine. Or you can just cut-and-paste.







Oh, my computer's just popped up to tell me it's bedtime!  Doh! Where's my night gone?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 23, 2008)

*swipes and misses*

;p


No, it's true, it's true.  I don't deny it.  


And I might well just do that, Leish.   

And if you've written the code, then I can look at what you've written and see if it makes sense to me, right?  So that's cool....... 


*glares at your computer*



Goodnight, then!  Good seeing you!  Yoi yume-o!!


----------

